# frajkumšt



## Enquiring Mind

May I ask you knowledgeable people in the Czech forum for your insights about the meaning of "frajkumšt" please?    It's obviously a portmanteau word borrowed from the German "frei" and "Kunst". Poldauf's Česko-anglický slovník gives "frajkumšty" as a plural,  describes it as "obsolete", and suggests "art(y tricks)". I'm familiar with the colloquial use of "kumšt". 

However, I've come across "frajkumšt" twice recently in contexts in which notions of "art" or "tricks" don't seem to fit very well.

Eduard Bass uses it in *Cirkus Humberto* (chapter 12): „Jdeš si svou cestou, Petříčku,“ říkává sám k sobě Václav Karas, když  leží v opuštěném bytě .... "Pán Bůh dal, abys opustil frajkumšt naší rodiny a  šel do města, za katedru. A posadil se do bohatství. Jestli však Pán Bůh  míní, že by tvoje dcera se měla zas vrátit do frajkumštu, do světa tvé  mámy, báby a prabáby, přijdu se svou směnkou, Petříčku a budu žádat  spravedlivé vyrovnání.“

Here it appears to mean something like "comfortable/familiar/cosy surroundings" - maybe even "gemütlichkeit"?

However I've also come across it again here http://www.verejnenoviny.cz/?cz_frajkumsty,6 where the various entries don't seem to have any obvious connecting theme, and don't appear to have anything in common with the sense it which Bass uses it above.  In this context, it appears to mean something like "pot luck", "lucky dip", "anything and everything", "miscellaneous".

If anyone would like to share their thoughts about what the word means, and if it's used much in today's Czech, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## bibax

Já tomu rozumím doslovně: frajkumšt = svobodné umění. Je to více než pouhé řemeslo. To si pochopitelně o svém řemesle hrdě mysleli mnozí. V uvedeném kontextu bych hádal, že se frajkumštem myslí cirkusáctví


----------



## werrr

I can only second bibax. It's quite evident that Bass' frajkumšt refers to the circus arts. The reference to the family has nothing to do with cosiness, it refers to the family tradition.

In another sentence from the same novel, Bass links the frajkumšt explicitly to art:


> I na trubku troubíš, aby ses uživil, a to už, pane, není žádné řemeslo, to už je frajkumšt zrovna tak jako umění, kterému se má vyučit Vašíček.
> 
> You even play trumpet to maintain yourself, and that is not, I say, mere profession, that is real frajkumšt as is the art in which little Vašek should be trained.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky mockrát za vysvětlení. Nechcete se někdo vyjádřit ještě k tomu druhému příkladu ve Veřejných novinách? Jde tam snad o nepřesné použití slova, jakousi poetickou licenci, pokus o žurnalistický šmrnc, nebo použití tomuto kontextu dobře sedí ?  Jak to cítí rodilý Čech?

All contributions gratefully received.


----------



## bibax

Zdá se, že nikdo netuší, co tím chtěl básník říci.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

No tak nic...  Jak řikáme, you win some, you lose some!


----------

